# And who says BMW drivers have no class!!!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Whilst looking for new Z4's, i came across this. Anybody up for a group buy on these lovely mats!!! Â ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

lmao. nice...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Bespoke BMW mats very nice.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that this is praying carpet for muslims! Was the owner muslim?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh dear Oh dear Oh dear[smiley=speechless.gif]

So Kev, why were you 'looking for new Z4's' - tempted? 

Damian

<ducks>


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Why the fuck would someone have praying carpet in the footwell of a Z4?

I'd pay money to see a muslim on his knees in the footwell of a Z4. Would have to be a fucking small muslim  ;D

Think the owner is more likely to be some sad old fuck with very little taste. Did you spot any Richard Clayderman cd's in the car Kev??  ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> So Kev, why were you 'looking for new Z4's' - tempted? Â
> 
> Damian


I sure am. I test drove a 2.5 2 weeks ago, but i found it a bit gutless, so i am waiting for a 3.0 to become available to drive before making a decision. Then if i decide to get one, im going over to Germany to get one after the summer.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Interesting ! Tell me more? Where did you test drive it?

Surprised you found the 2.5 gutless, whilst not as pokey as the 3.0, the BMW 2.5 Six Cylinder engine is still pretty sweet from my experience as a passenger in the current 3 series. 3.0 clearly the one to go for though!?

I presume, apart from the lack of power, you were pretty impressed with it overall then?

Damian


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Interesting ! Tell me more? Where did you test drive it?
> 
> Surprised you found the 2.5 gutless, whilst not as pokey as the 3.0, the BMW 2.5 Six Cylinder engine is still pretty sweet from my experience as a passenger in the current 3 series. Â 3.0 clearly the one to go for though!?
> 
> ...


The car belonged to a visiting German dealer to the dealership in Bath. It was LHD, so i felt right at home in it. I went in the week before hand asking about demos, and after seeing my TT was LHD he mentioned that the dealer was coming across to England with his LHD 2.5 Z4, i asked for a test drive and he agreed.

The 2.5 is a 192ps engine and the 3.0 is a 231ps engine, so im hoping there is a going to be a fair difference in the 500cc increase, which will make it more comparible with the TT.

Residuals in Germany have already had their toll on teh 2.5's whilst the 3.0 is holding strong, so IMO i think the 3.0 is going to be the one to go for.

The only problem with BM's is the specs, the Z4 has an options package as long as your arm!!! So if i go to Germany to get one, i will be visiting a dealer who speaks english!! 

Overall it was a good car and is the ONLY thing available at the momment that i can see as a DIRECT replacement for the TTR.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I must confess (& I say this as an anti-BMW person), excluding the rather fetching carpets, the interior of the Z4 looks stunning...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> The car belonged to a visiting German dealer to the dealership in Bath. It was LHD, so i felt right at home in it. I went in the week before hand asking about demos, and after seeing my TT was LHD he mentioned that the dealer was coming across to England with his LHD 2.5 Z4, i asked for a test drive and he agreed.
> 
> The 2.5 is a 192ps engine and the 3.0 is a 231ps engine, so im hoping there is a going to be a fair difference in the 500cc increase, which will make it more comparible with the TT.
> 
> ...


I think the same thing will happen over here. I think if you want a 2.5 you can order one today and maybe get it in August / September. For the 3.0 - it's at least a year waiting now so my dealer tells me.
The 3.0 engine is more prevalent across the BMW range and therefore I think the capacity to produce Z4 3.0i's is less than the 2.5. My dealer (who are of a reasonable size) tells me he can only get his hands on a maximum of two 3.0i's per month for the forseeable future - which should maintain some exlusivity 

Shame they have plans to introduce a 2.2i Z4 :-/

Damian


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The car belonged to a visiting German dealer to the dealership in Bath. It was LHD, so i felt right at home in it. I went in the week before hand asking about demos, and after seeing my TT was LHD he mentioned that the dealer was coming across to England with his LHD 2.5 Z4, i asked for a test drive and he agreed.
> 
> The 2.5 is a 192ps engine and the 3.0 is a 231ps engine, so im hoping there is a going to be a fair difference in the 500cc increase, which will make it more comparible with the TT.
> 
> ...


how much could you get one for specced up to the level of a 225 ttr? any ideas?

also, whats performance like on the 3.0i?

cheers

James


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

The standard spec of the Z4 is not far away from the TT to be honest.

As standard you get (on the 3.0i):
17" Alloys
Single CD player
Full Leather
Climate control
Dynamic Stability protection

You don't get:
Heated Seats (Â£250)
Xenon's (Â£390)

But then again you DO get:
Fully electric seats with Driver seat memory
Rain sensor
M Techniq suspension
'Sport' mode (press a button and throttle response is improved !)

Base price for 3.0i is Â£30,850.

Performance: BMW quote 0-62 - 5.9, Limited to 155mph top

I have seen third party figures as low as 5.4 & 5.6 0-60 ;D

Damian


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

do they do 18's for it?

are they manual or auto?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> The standard spec of the Z4 is not far away from the TT to be honest.
> 
> As standard you get (on the 3.0i):
> 17" Alloys
> ...


Looking at the spec, & knowing how most BM's get rave driving reviews, it looks to be pretty well placed, between the TT & Boxster. What insurance group is it?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

18" wheels available yes, several styles.
I have ordered the 107 Elipsoid Alloys which are about a Â£700 I think.

3.0.i is 6-speed manual, but you could optionally choose auto or SMG (paddle shift basically) at a cost.

Damian.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I think the same thing will happen over here. I think if you want a 2.5 you can order one today and maybe get it in August / September. Â For the 3.0 - it's at least a year waiting now so my dealer tells me.
> The 3.0 engine is more prevalent across the BMW range and therefore I think the capacity to produce Z4 3.0i's is less than the 2.5. Â My dealer (who are of a reasonable size) tells me he can only get his hands on a maximum of two 3.0i's per month for the forseeable future - which should maintain some exlusivity
> 
> Shame they have plans to introduce a 2.2i Z4 Â :-/
> ...


Dick Lovett told me they could get me a 3.0 Z4 in 6 months.....been having similar conversations about chopping in the Spyder, although MrsC is not convinced.....


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I guess it's possible if you go to the right dealer. Â There must be some dealers who for whatever reason have a lower demand (at present).
I'd put your deposit down now Gary ! Â Vines Guildford tell me they have now sold out for 13 months. Â Now I know what delaers are like, but Tom at Guildford seems a generally nice & helpful guy, very affable & a top chap all round. I have to say I trust him (am I mad!!?!). Â Didn't like the finance guy there quite as much Â :-/

It's likely that when they hit the road demand will go up yet further! Don't forget - only really car enthusiasts know much about them right now.

Jgoodman - apparently the 2.5i is Group 16 insurance and the 3.0i is Group 18. Â No one seems to be able to get a quote yet though. BMW Insurance denied that BMW make a Z4 - the muppets! Â [smiley=clown.gif]

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Well, there are still several hundred on the dockside outside my office, guarded by a gentleman in his sixties. Of course with all the tightened security at UK ports you would have to wave in a confident manner at the dockgate entrance and explain that your security pass is in your other car.........


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Which docks are we talking about Teucer ?! 

Did you manager to get any snaps? ;D

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

For security reasons I couldn't possibly tell you but it's the the City that are going to thrash the pants off Arsenal this weekend.....and I still keep forgetting the cable part of my camera......


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

You may be suffering a case of blind optimisim ! 

Damian


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

The 2.5 Z4 *is*gutless. For anyone that climbs out of a 225 and into a 192 it's gonna be a lacklustre experience from the right foot.

My mate here bought one and we went for a spin together. He wanted to compare and I distinctly remember feeling smug (to myself of course) about his dissapointed look after getting out of my car.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Def glad I went for the 3.0i then ;D

Damian


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Damian - on reflection, the pale blue colour has grown on me...it looks pretty similar to the colour of your TT and out of the 100 odd Z4's that left the compound today, only three were blue.


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

Alright James,

You thinking about getting a Z4? Nats saw one in New York the other day and she said it looks really nice! When's the UK launch? is it sometime in June?

Sam


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

not really considering one, just curious about what options they do for them

although they are quick, they're a bit too 'Z3' for my liking

Look quite nice though

Out of interest has anyone seen any Porsche Cayenne's yet? saw a load of the turbo's down in puerto banus marbella, very nice.

only seen one in leeds though

cheers

James


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> not really considering one, just curious about what options they do for them
> 
> although they are quick, they're a bit too 'Z3' for my liking
> 
> ...


Yes, they had one in the Porsche garage I went to last weekend. Very big & very nice, as long as you ignore the outside


----------

